# What do I say to narcissic husband



## Dikay (Feb 14, 2013)

I am really needing ideas suggestions as to what to say to my husband when he comes home at supper from drinking all day, not fall down drunk, but he wants to start a fight. Tonight for example he was at local lounge I called him and said I thought I might go have drink with girls, not really intending on it, but he came home and you could just tell he was in a mood to put me down or start argument. He said, so I suppose you think you need to go out whoring around cause I was out with the guys. I know if I say yes it will just start argument. What do I say in response. He can be so verbally hurtful.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Nothing.

Do not engage.


----------



## LostandSad (Feb 13, 2013)

What is it with alcoholics calling their wives *****s and accusing them of cheating?


----------



## SlowlyGettingWiser (Apr 7, 2012)

> What is it with alcoholics calling their wives *****s and accusing them of cheating?


They're out and about in bars all day/night watching people (who've had too much to drink and whose inhibitions are lowered) flirt and hook-up and they perceive *that* as reality. It is....in a bar!

They're like cops who see the worst of society on a daily basis, they often become jaded about people. Drunks see people act poorly on a daily basis, and become jaded. Also, many of THEM are acting inappropriately while drunk, thus they view everyone as being like themselves.

DiKay: Why engage in 'games' with your H? If you WANT to go out, just DO IT. If you want him to come home, then just SAY IT. If you cannot tolerate your relationship, then get into IC and prepare to live WITHOUT him.


----------



## CallaLily (Jan 13, 2011)

Take care of yourself. If that means you leave, thats what you do. You can't fix him. He needs professional help, and you can't help him.


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

"You're right. Everything is 100% your problem your responsibility and your issue to deal with."


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

How about "You will never call me a name again because I'm outta here" and then the sound of your tires screeching?


----------



## 2galsmom (Feb 14, 2013)

.


----------

